# unco retard breaming



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Ever had one of those days where everything that can go wrong did? Story of my day today. Last nights weather prediction for the day was for 5-10 knots of wind. Given the gale warning for the last week I was dubious but away I went. Was on the first ferry off the island for a Derwent breaming session.

Get to my usual location to see 15-20 knots of wind. Stuff it I thought I am here now. Launched the yak and was heading over to my favourite bit of structure when a boat yells out to me, hey what are you doing, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s my spot. I am just about to tell them to go and perform an unmentionable act when I realise it is a dude from the sportsfish TAS site. We have a bit of a chat and discuss where we'll fish to keep out of each others way. (DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you love courteous anglers?)

Anyway we parted company and I am heading over to my next favourite bit of structure when two dudes in a stinkboat race past me. Rather than do the usual courteous leap frog these guys raced in front of me and worked all of the water leaving me with dirty second hand water. The fish were short striking badly. I went back to a 6" Gulp worm and worked it dead slow, practically dead sticking it.

I managed one bream at 36cm fork length. By this stage the wind was cranking so I threw the yak back on the roof of the car and moved a good 5 kms down stream to another favourite location. I launched and was heading to some good structure when the same boat appeared and kept in front of me again.

I got my anchor seriously jammed on some sunken ropes and when trying to get it off, knocked over a grands worth of bream outfit overboard. Thank god for my lanyard. I rescued my outfit and continued on. To say I struggled was an understatement, in another 2 hours only managed another 2 bream and a couple of flatchaps that each wrecked a 6 inch gulp worm with their head shakes while trying to release them.

I ended up with 2 bream at 36cm fork length and one at 35cm fork length. I got absolutely blown away when I used this thing that looked like a cross between leech and a 3" Gulp fry in green. It came in wrapped around the prongs of my anchor. As it looked so much like a fry, one of my favourite bream lures I thought why not and chucked it on a jighead. It had no sooner landed up tight against a pylon when my rod buckled, the drag screamed and I was snotted before I even had a chance to turn the reelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s handle.

As the fish were too small for me to enter in the HOF (given the amount of 40+cm fork length bream down here I only was bothered to take one photo. The pub hit the spot on the way home and lowered the stress levels a bit.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Does not sound like a good day on the water. I nearly died when ya said ya knocked nearly a grands worth of gear overboard. Then I breathed again when ya said it was on a rope.

Looking at that fish, I swear I can see it thinking: "I have seen this bloke before, he gives me toothache!"


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I was laughing when I read your report (sorry) because I have disasters all the time. When I'm cranky and frustrated with things like the wind, losing things, breaking things etc I just take a second to look at my catch, and remember it could be worse, you could be not kayak fishing.
A hard day makes those beers better earnt. :lol:
Very interesting about the green leech, sounds like it worked good


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I know from your previous reports Scott that it was a tough day at the office for you, but like Gatesy, I'd be pleased with the outcome.

The boaters don't seem to get it do they. At the last ausbream social, I was working a shoreline when a guy in a boat moved from the hulls he was working to have a go at the snag I was approaching :evil:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice breamski Scott, as an aside what does $1000 of bream gear look like :?: re inconsiderate fella's, a bit of a revenge tactic is to paddle around the boaties, and sneak up quietly on a blind side before yelling out as loud as ya can like a lunatic "Worms, are ya using worms. Do ya have to use worms to catch bream...my uncle always used worms, he had a garden too. These flat plastics I use don't get em!!". Don't let em get a word in, and then then paddle off. Scares the crap outta em. Spook fish in a yak....spookin boaties is also a hoot :!:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I can definitely relate to the 'unco retard' aspect of fishing, as that seems to be my usual style.. :? it also seems that 'bad luck' comes in one big hit, you'll go several outings with everything going well then you'll get one trip where everything stuffs up..I guess you just have to laugh it off

However I haven't caught 3 x 36cm bream in the last YEAR let alone in one day, so i can't share your pain there scotty! :wink:

Hows the water temps down there?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your comments guys.

Poddy, Rob it is a custom SJ6400 Loomis rod I built in IMX with $120 worth of "A" grade Portuguese cork grips and Fuji cam lockers. I used Fuji titanium gold cermet guides on it. The reel is only a Dawia Luvias, the entry model that has the awesome Dawia digi gearing the same as the Saltigas. The funny this was I always have this rod on a lanyard when it is on the yak. I debated wether this was necessary yesterday, removed it (I keep it on its lanyard even when fishing), got paranoid about loosing it, clipped the lanyard back on and popped it overboard a couple of minutes later.

Davey, the water was between 5 and 8 degrees where I was. This doesn't deter the bream however and early in this winter some of the SFT boys had to wait until around 10 am to start breaming as the salt water had a thin layer of ice over it.

Peril, Dave thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s what stresses me. They have got the whole river, the speed to travel big distances quickly but they have to show us yakkers no courtesy and sleaze our spots. To my way of thinking it shows how threatened they are by us.

Breambo, mate I was laughing after a few beers at what an unco retard I was, hence the name of the thread. These things seem to happen all at once don't they?

Tryhard, yeah mate they treat us like crap the bast#rds.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey, here are some photos from the SFT site of Pat the administrator having issues with ice when breaming last month on the east coast of Tassie a couple of hours North of here.




























Catch ya Scott


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> re inconsiderate fella's, a bit of a revenge tactic is to paddle around the boaties, and sneak up quietly on a blind side before yelling out as loud as ya can like a lunatic "Worms, are ya using worms. Do ya have to use worms to catch bream...my uncle always used worms, he had a garden too. These flat plastics I use don't get em!!". Don't let em get a word in, and then then paddle off. Scares the crap outta em. Spook fish in a yak....spookin boaties is also a hoot


Oh man, i just love that one. :lol: :lol: :lol: Can I borrow it?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> re inconsiderate fella's, a bit of a revenge tactic is to paddle around the boaties, and sneak up quietly on a blind side before yelling out as loud as ya can like a lunatic "Worms, are ya using worms. Do ya have to use worms to catch bream...my uncle always used worms, he had a garden too. These flat plastics I use don't get em!!". Don't let em get a word in, and then then paddle off. Scares the crap outta em. Spook fish in a yak....spookin boaties is also a hoot


Oh man, i just love that one. :lol: :lol: :lol: Can I borrow it?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a hoot of an Sp pic on the ice :shock: 

Hairy, with your own personal twist I'm confident you'll take blind side worming to new levels


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Sory Scott,

Good report mate. We all have days like that. Re the inconsiderate stinkboat scum, another good trick is to drop a deep dive on a very heavy line, paddle past where they are casting and just keep going - kidding deaf to the torrent of abuse that inevitably comes as you head off with their terminal tackle, braid etc etc. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I had a unco retard day today (again), Reel drag not working, lost a good fish, lost a sx48 ( at the same time), and lost the bung from the back of the kayak. Lucky I didnt sink  
Better go and have a few beers


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Breambo said:


> I had a unco retard day today (again), Reel drag not working, lost a good fish, lost a sx48 ( at the same time), and lost the bung from the back of the kayak. Lucky I didnt sink
> Better go and have a few beers


Try a bottle of wine instead of beer, Breambo. You can use the cork as a bung. If it doesn't fit, get a different size bottle and try again.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Luckily for me the bloke at the local kayak shop has spares $4. Or I would have to go the wine option.
Reminds me the time I had a bottle of wine in my hand and I met a Red Indian fellow. I said I got a bottle of wine for my wife. He said , good trade. :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Breambo said:


> Luckily for me the bloke at the local kayak shop has spares $4. Or I would have to go the wine option.
> Reminds me the time I had a bottle of wine in my hand and I met a Red Indian fellow. I said I got a bottle of wine for my wife. He said , good trade. :lol:


hahaha    :lol: :lol: [Hope your wife does not read this forum  ]


----------

